# Headset grinding noise....



## CaptStu (Mar 12, 2006)

Riding a Fisher Cobia mtb and noticied recently that there was a lot of play in the headset. The bike is quite new and I have been riding in dusty trails. I removed the steer tube from the headseat and attempted to clean the lower bearing becuase in turning the handlebars I hear a god awful grinding noise which sounds like sand or dirt in the lower bearing race. The race is pressed into the frame...what is the best way to get the grease out (and dirt) and repack with fresh grease? I took it to the shop I bought it at and they said they cleaned and repacked the lower race but it still sounds bad... advice is needed...

Thanks!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

My advice is to take it back to where you bought it (assuming warranty is in place) and show them what you are talking about and have them fix it. They can tell you they cleaned the bearings, and that's fine, but if that didn't fix the problem then they need to find out what is causing it and fix it.

To answer the question about removing the headset, a tool is made for that but many (including myself) have just used a long flatblade screwdriver and a mallet. Place the blade through the top of the headtube and rest it on the lip. Tap gently moving the blade often, the pressed fit piece will come out but there is some potential for damage here if you whack away on it. The bearing itself may be sealed and 'non servicable'. Most are still servicable by removing the dust cover with a small dental pick type tool or whatever and then cleaning and lubing the bearings.


----------



## CaptStu (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah unfortanely the shopis 2 hrs away and I really don't have the time and energy to take it back...I was hoping to fix it myself. I'll give the screwdriver trick a try. I believe (looking at it) once I get it out I can get to the bearings pretty easy.


----------



## Jeep_Nut (May 11, 2005)

I wouldn't pull the races, just remove the fork. Your bearings will either:

- come off in a single assembly, clean and lube
- be stuck inside the races with a metal/plastic dust cover (use the dental tool to remove, clean/relube in place)
- fall to the floor one by one. oops, pick them up (they won't bounce far, they are covered in grease) clean them and the races and put them back in

If you remove the races you will have to put them back in. Since you beat them out with a mattet and a screwdriver you will probably have to beat them back in with the same mallet and a couple of small pieces of 2x4. No big deal, but your bike is new...do you want to take a hammer to it?


----------



## CaptStu (Mar 12, 2006)

I avoid hammers at all cost; expensive damage usually results  

I will take the fork out and take a look. Thanks for the info. That's exaclty what I needed to know.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

You should clean and repack the upper bearings as well, since it seems the bike shop didn't do that.

here's a helpful website
http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=65


----------



## Chewieez (Oct 10, 2004)

It will help us if you tell us what headset it is.

Some cheaper headsets have loose bearings that sit in the headset cup (not race) and are held in place with a plastic snap ring. My bearings were loose but some may be in a ring.

If your headset is a bit nicer it may have sealed catridge bearings. In this case you have use the dental pic method to take off the dust seal and clean out with degreaser and compressed air, then repack with good lube.

*Do not take out your headset cups!!!* This is not required and will only make the process take longer and give you more opportunity to damage your headset or frame.

You can do this with the cups still in the frame. Just remove the fork.

Here is a brief write-up I did when I repacked my CaneCreek Aheadset on my GF Tassajara.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=177574


----------



## CaptStu (Mar 12, 2006)

The headset is a cane creek...when I get some time this wknd, I will post the end results...
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## CaptStu (Mar 12, 2006)

*Update..*

So for whatever reason, the grinding noise stopped before I had a chance to fix it. The steering feels smooth and no noise is heard...so I gues whatever grit that was in there has been reduced. Well, thanks to all the advice, at least I now know how to service my headset.

Thanks again.


----------

